# Need Help With Drivers



## destine0429 (Feb 25, 2008)

I recently had to reformat my laptop. And I was just curious if anyone knew where I could get the correct drivers that I am needing to download into my laptop to get it to work properly.

I have a IBM Thinkpad T42 and I am looking for the following drivers

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4220&SUBSYS_27118086&REV_05\4&39A85202&0&10F0

ACPI\ATM1100\4&61F3B4B&0

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_101E&SUBSYS_05491014&REV_03\4&39A85202&0&08F0

Thanks to anyone that helps


----------



## EdgeKrusher (Feb 25, 2008)

Did you check the IBM support site? You should be able to find them there. HTH


----------



## stephen.buxton (Feb 25, 2008)

You need to go to:
www-307.ibm.com/pc/support
you will find your drivers here (lenovo)
hope this helps


----------



## destine0429 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks guys 
We thankfully got the drivers we needed at lenovo


----------



## shaun929 (Mar 30, 2008)

I believe I have downloaded/installed all the drivers from lenovo. There is still one device that is left unknown. What driver did you install for device id acpi/atm1100/4&61f3b4b&0 ?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

shaun929 said:


> I believe I have downloaded/installed all the drivers from lenovo. There is still one device that is left unknown. What driver did you install for device id acpi/atm1100/4&61f3b4b&0 ?


try the power management drivers... (not sure exactly of the name)


----------



## shaun929 (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks. You got me thinking. It turns out it is the Atmel TPM (Trusted Platform Module) device driver


----------

